# Help 3 women and 1 man to Calais



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi fellow campers, Can anyone help suggest a campsite in or around Calais that is open during December. Hoping to go to the Christmas markets, which should be great, but somehow agreed to take along my mother in law, my wife's aunty and of course my lovely wife Karen. Ideally on a bus route to Calais, would be a bonus.
Any help in the matter would be great. Wish me luck,(Now where did I put that bottle of Malt?)

Michael


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pipeman!

I'm sorry but I can't help you with camp sites but I do know a good psychiatrist! :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've only got one (woman that is) so I wouldn't think of offering you any advice :roll: 
I hope somebody will give you a sensible answer soon


----------



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Pipeman!
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't help you with camp sites but I do know a good psychiatrist! :wink: :roll: :lol:


Thanks Uncle Norm for those comforting words


----------



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

EJB said:


> I've only got one (woman that is) so I wouldn't think of offering you any advice :roll:
> I hope somebody will give you a sensible answer soon


 Thanks for your contribution, somehow I think Im going to get the sympathy vote ,not any help on the campsite, Oh Well


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Girls trip*

Hello there,

As I am not sure where the Christmas markets are in Calais, have you considered Belgium?

Camping Memling (open all year) is just outside Brugge, there are bus routes, parking for Motorhomes, cycle lanes and fair priced taxis available.

In the meantime, I will see what I can find near Calais, on a bus route could be difficult.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Here is a link that claims to have all 11,000 campsites in France listed.

>>>Click Left Mouse on me!<<<

Trev.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the Link Trev, have put that on one the favorites


Andrew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Thanks for the Link Trev, have put that on one the favorites
> Andrew


It's already on motorhomefacts here under Continental Touring Info -> Useful and informative Continental websites


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

autostratus said:


> It's already on motorhomefacts here under Continental Touring Info -> Useful and informative Continental websites


Just thanking Trev for bringing it to my attention, although I spend a lot of time on the site (too much) I'm not aware of everything 

Andrew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> ..Just thanking Trev for bringing it to my attention, although I spend a lot of time on the site (too much) I'm not aware of everything
> Andrew


No offence intended, Andrew but just using your post as an opportunity to let other members know that there are unseen resources here not readily apparent.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

No offence taken Gillian, and I take your point, it's just sometimes difficult to find the useful information from amongst the increasing amounts of less than useful


Andrew


----------



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Girls trip*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> As I am not sure where the Christmas markets are in Calais, have you considered Belgium?
> 
> ...


 Trev thanks for your help , I would like Belgium but the ladies are set on Calais, Any Help on Calais would be good


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi we are going to the Xmas markets either Lille or Ypres. We have booked a camping and caravanning site at Hotel Bal Tournehem-Sur-La-hem. it was the only one we could find. All those that said they were opened when we contacted them they werent. Have a great time,all that shopping great 
Dawnx


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

*iNLAWS*

The old ones are the best, whats the difference between inlaws and outlaws..........

OUTLAWS ARE WANTED

Ken


----------

